# ***marc in hospital*** new baby girl 12/10/09



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey all

Marc is in hospital this evening...he is a father for the second time.... :thumb :yes:

His partner Leah has had a baby girl 7bls 14 oz?? @ approx 4.15pm (Marc said 7, 14 pounds!!!, guess he has baby brain)...he has advised that obviously if anyone has P.M'd him etc he will get around to it tomorrow and does apologies.....mother and baby doing fine - think they will name her Sophia Isobella (sp?)....unless he can arm bar our Leah and get his way with the name (which is doubtful).....regards proud uncle Si-K


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

P.S anything urgent or reagrs orders P.M me:thumb


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Congrats Marcos. :thumb


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

congrats marcus, and congrats si-k on becoming an uncle


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks si only just got net access on

my iPhone for some reason Leah and baby both doin fine Ill be back online to answer all pm's tommorow


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Congratulations Marc, glad that everyone is doing well. My little girl is 2 in a months time, they certainly grow up fast!


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

congratulations


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats marc.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

congrats mate


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Pop..... :thumb


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Congrats man.


----------



## davemfox (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats :thumb

Dave


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Already said it on FB, but congrats again matey!


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice one mate! best wishes


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Congrats Marc....


----------



## LICKSHOT (Feb 10, 2009)

congratulations daddio


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys, there both doing great, been a fantastic day today, im a very proud daddy of a very beautiful baby girl :thumb


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

Congratulations mate  Glad there both doing great! Take it easy, and look forward to all those lovely sleepless nights! :thumb


----------



## Fight4GloryUK (Aug 3, 2009)

Congratulations to you all Marc.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Feels like a couple of months ago you were discussing baby names for the first born.

ParabÃ©ns!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

marc said:


> Thanks si only just got net access on
> 
> my iPhone for some reason Leah and baby both doin fine Ill be back online to answer all pm's tommorow


Mate stuff the PM's ..... sure everyone will forgive you for taking a few days off ...

only just seen this so congrats from me

and a :welcome to your new baby girl ....... any name yet


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

Congrats dude! wish you and your family the best of futures


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats on the new born mate :happy:


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Congratulations Marc!


----------



## woodscreative (Aug 3, 2009)

All the best!


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations Marc, send forth an army of servants!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Whoa! I go away for 5 minutes.....

Many congrats fella


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone just got back home with Leah and sophia. Both are doin great James has met his baby sister for the first time and tried to feed her a fish finger!! I'll get some pics of the little one on here when I get chance


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

marc said:


> Both are doin great James has met his baby sister for the first time and tried to feed her a fish finger!!


Not so bad. When my sister first visited me at the hospital she got so jealous for the entire family's attention not being on HER (she was the first daughter/ granddaughter/ niece from both sides of the family) that she bit my leg. Bitch.

The good thing of having them born so close together in time is that you'll only have to go through the headache of HowAmIGoingToPayForTheirUniversity once (as -as far as I can remember- they'll prob be going to school only one year apart) ;-)


----------

